# blasto placement



## erik (May 2, 2012)

ok. i have to types of blastomussa's living in my 75 gallon saltwater aqaurium. but my newest addition which was fairly expensize doesnt seem to be doing well. like its dying off alil. 


My tank is a drilled 75gal with 6x54 watt tek light with (2) 1050 koralia powerheads. its now placed in the middle of the tank off to the side but it was placed in the middle of the tank. sshould i place it at the bottom???


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Depends on your flow in the area he's in, you could place him on the bottom, try to keep him out of heavy flow.


----------



## erik (May 2, 2012)

Both of my power heads are pointed to the top. I also have a hammer that doesn't come out a lot. I'll post a picture when I get home of the blasto. And my birds nest is beginning to die off out if no where.,


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok. Gonna need all your water parameters now.
Calcium
Salinity
Magnesium
Alkalinity
Ammonia 
Nitrites 
Nitrates 
PH
Temp


----------



## erik (May 2, 2012)

temp: 77-78
ph- 8.2- 8.3
nitrate- 0
nitrite- 0
ammonia-0
phosphate- .25
KH- 10-11
alkalinity, mag, cal, i couldnt test due to not having the test kit for them. and salt should be good. i did a water change yesterday 10 gals. 

i dose 15ml of Ocean Blend part 1&2 daily. is there another dosing content thats better. i have a dosing pump which i run for 3 hours a day to get my 15ml into the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Phosphates might be tickin em off. How old are your lights? Everything else listed looks good.


----------



## erik (May 2, 2012)

I just changed 4 of the 6 lights two days ago. Do you have any other brands that I could dose my tank with that's better then what I have?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, but first off, why are you dosing? You don't even know what those other levels are. As far as I can see, you do'nt have enough corals in the tank mature enough to need all that. ?
But:
An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
'Reef Chemistry Calculator FV'


----------



## erik (May 2, 2012)

I have a decent amount of corals plus a few large clams. But I would like to start a propagation tank and grow some chalices. Montis. Zoas and some other things. Would it be easier to just gettinga larger sump and connect another tank? Or just do an entire different setup?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Fraggin, or Prop tanks are much easier using a shallower tank.
Got ya about what ya got in the tank. You can actually make that dose run out alittle longer than just 3 hours. WHy not dose so much every few hours while the lights are on? Even out the dose alittle more.


----------

